# Custom Icon LaCie Hard Drive



## BrockSF (Apr 4, 2009)

I couldn't find this info anywhere so I'm posting for those who need it.

If you've reformatted your LaCie hard drive and lost the custom icon, I found a couple of options to replace it.

On the LaCie website they suggest you download an icon from their Image Bank--the link is located at the bottom of any page of their website.  But the icon I wanted had a white background which was not the same as the original icon.

What I discovered was that if you download the LaCie Update Tool,

http://www.lacie.com/us/support/drivers/driver.htm?id=10053

and run it, (you'll either update your drive's firmware or get a message that your firmware is already up to date) afterward you will be prompted to install your choice of Custom Icon. 

Cheers


----------



## graysong (Mar 2, 2012)

Lacie does have drive icons availible. The white-backgrounded images are jpgs for print. Once you are in the image bank, there is a deeper link for the icons. It's labeled "Icons and Wallpapers" and is in the navigation at the top of the image bank pages.


----------

